# priming question



## bratrules (Oct 15, 2010)

I was wondering if someone can help me? Currently i am brewing 3 gallons of hard cider and i need to know how much sugar i need to add to prime it.


----------



## hughjass (Oct 18, 2010)

http://www.tastybrew.com/calculators/priming.html


----------



## bratrules (Oct 18, 2010)

great thanks i just bookmark this page!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimi1851 (Nov 18, 2010)

What kind of yeast did you ferment with?  The reason I ask is because of expected final alcohol content.  When I do my cider, I use champagne yeast (final ABV=12-13%).  Once you have a product with that high of alcohol, it is a little trickier to carbonate.  When I prime my bottles, I have to also add more yeast or else it will not work, because the high alcohol has killed off the yeast.

OOPS......Sorry, didn't realize this thread was a month old.


----------



## bratrules (Nov 18, 2010)

hey thanks for the reply better late than never lol the yeast i used was lavin ec1118 and i got a FG of 1.005 i don't know my OG since it didn't have a hydrometer at the time. But already bottle it. It seem to be carbing up OK i tasted it about a week ago and it had some carbonation but i didn't taste the way i want it to taste. So am going to let age a few months and try it again!!


----------

